# Slideshow: Costa Rica Field trip pictures.



## AlanMM (May 16, 2008)

150 pictures in a slideshow, so it takes about 8 minutes...  

(but there are forward and backword buttons)

You will see theraposids, true spiders, scorpions, insects, repitles, amphibiëns, mammals and some flora...

Habitat = deep forest and pacific coast.

http://www.alanmommerency.be/slideshows/costa_rica/index.php

Greetings,
Alan


----------



## dtknow (May 16, 2008)

What kind of environment was that seemani photographed in?


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 16, 2008)

Very nice photos, mate. Isn't it possible to be poisoned from dendrobates through your skin?


----------



## pato_chacoana (May 16, 2008)

Beautiful pics and stunning biodiversity. What a great place to travel.

PAto.


----------



## AlanMM (May 16, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> Very nice photos, mate. Isn't it possible to be poisoned from dendrobates through your skin?


I just let it stand on my hands. If i had a little wound or of i rubbed the frog over my hand, then i probably would have a problem...


----------



## AlanMM (May 16, 2008)

dtknow said:


> What kind of environment was that seemani photographed in?


Here you see the habitat. It's just close to the rain forest. (Well, everything is close the rain forest in Costa Rica... )


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 17, 2008)

O, zo zit dat..


----------



## dtknow (May 17, 2008)

Wow...almost grassland. They probably do well in disturbed areas near human habitation?(well, that would explain their numbers in the pet trade). Are seemani exported from Costa Rica...or a neighboring country?

How many days was that trip? Any other specifics?


----------



## AlanMM (May 17, 2008)

dtknow said:


> Wow...almost grassland. They probably do well in disturbed areas near human habitation?(well, that would explain their numbers in the pet trade). Are seemani exported from Costa Rica...or a neighboring country?
> 
> How many days was that trip? Any other specifics?


I don't know anything about exportation of those species...

The trip was 3 weeks, traveling by 4x4 from national park to national park.
What do you mean with other specifics?


----------



## AlanMM (May 17, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> O, zo zit dat..


Ja, zo vertellen de locals het me toch... Dus ik geloof hen maar...


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 17, 2008)

SeekneSs said:


> Ja, zo vertellen de locals het me toch... Dus ik geloof hen maar...


Als de inwoners daar even onopgeleid zijn als hier dan zou ik maar niets geloven! De mensen hier vertelen mij dat er binnen grotten duivels wonen en dat rupsen en duizendpoten (Niet honderdpoten) levensgevaarlijk zijn. :wall: 

Ik dacht al dat je NLs kon omdat ze aan de andere kant van het land geen vreemde talen kunnen.


----------



## AlanMM (May 17, 2008)

Here the other 3 theraposid species i saw there: I don't know if they are in the slideshow...

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1149509&postcount=2


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (May 26, 2008)

Hi my friend!

Some really amaizing shots!!!
Costarica is a place for every animal is pleasant to see, whatever birdwatching or herp or arachnid finding!
Some animals pictured are really really those should inhabits our collections in mass


----------



## nhaverland413 (May 28, 2008)

Great photos!

Where did you shoot the photo of the therupoda sp.(?) centipede? 
I'm headed to Costa Rica this summer and I'd love to see those.


----------



## AlanMM (May 29, 2008)

That centipede sp. Is taken in Corcovade national park. Just flip a rock at night and you will see them...

Hello Mikhael, yes indeed, great country, and every animal that is found  is a victory


----------

